# How do Phosphate Absorbers work?



## zslavitz (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi,
I am currently doing a science fair, and I was wondering if you guys could help me out. I was wondering how phosphate absorbers work? Is there a certain limit on the amount that a phosphate absorber can absorb? What happens when it absorbs all that it could? 
Because I am working on a science fair, can one possibly make a phosphate absorber? Finally, could Phosphate absorbers be modified to increase productivity?
Thanks, this information will help me greatly!


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is a link to an article by Randy Holmes farley with a good explaination.
Iron Oxide Hydroxide (GFO) Phosphate Binders by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com

You might also be interested to know GFO and GFH and even the activated alumina products used in the aquarium hobby are all carryovers from the municipal drinking water industry where they have all been used for years to remove such things as arsenic. Here is a article discussing some testing using different medias. Note arsenic and phosphates are very similar in makeup so removal is about the same for either:
http://www.unu.edu/env/Arsenic/Saha.pdf


----------

